# Cats chewing on plastics



## Crestliner16 (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi! I'm new here and I would like to share some insight on certain cat behavior. Cats are very curious by nature, and there are several things that they can be attracted to. But for now I want to discuss only one item that for reasons unknown some Cats are prone to chew on certain plastics. Some of these are shower curtains, plastic bags such as the ones that softener salt comes in,along with similar plastics. Also insulation, the fiber type. Our cat Sid had been chewing on this stuff for a while. Unfortunately, this leads to irritation and inflammation of entestinal tract and is a major cause of Cancer. The irritation and inflammation causes a thickening of the entestinal tract,causing excessive vomiting,and thirst. These are signs of a serious problem. I was surprised to find the amount of plastics that had been chewed on. Most are in general areas of the house. We have a very good Veterinarian, however not all people like cats. I found this out a long time ago, and for the life of me I cannot understand the insensitivity of these people. The same can be true of Vets. Our experience is just one of many, but we insist on the Vets being thorough. And it comes with a price, of which we are more than willing to pay. 
Please feel free to comment. We have had cats since 1983 and everyone of them were strays, we never had to search for one.


----------



## LeChi (Mar 8, 2021)

Cat’s can do some odd things! And you are right, not all vets are equally as interested or skillful in working with cats. I realized quickly that cats have unique and sensitive systems, which means things can easily be overlooked or misunderstood. Glad you figured out what was going on with Sid! I have one who doesn’t eat plastic, but will crawl into plastic bags. Not the same thing, but I understand having to watch out for plastic around the house. 
How is Sid doing?


----------



## Crestliner16 (Mar 22, 2021)

Unfortunately we found out too late. It is with a sad heart that we have him euthanized tomorrow night. We can't let him suffer, he stopped eating and drinking four days ago. He has such a difficult time swallowing and the inflammation is quelling his appetite. He has led a great life albeit not as we wished. 
Thank you for your concern.


----------



## LeChi (Mar 8, 2021)

Oh, no. I am so sorry to hear that. This must be such a difficult time for you. I wish for your family and for Sid, a gentle, loving day tomorrow.


----------

